# Q & A's on Thawing of Frosties



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi - just wondering if anyone can give me some hope. Our day 2 embies were thawed yesterday and were 4 cells, we got the call to say they had thawed perfectly & we went in for the transfer this morning to be told they had reduced to 3 cells (both of them) and hadn't divided any more. We left the clinic quite deflated as they said 'we may as well put them in now and hope they start dividing inside'    - I don't really want to go through my 2ww without hope as its agonising enough...

Wombly x


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Wombly,

Didn't wanna read and run.

First of all congrats on being PUPO.  Its very common for embryos to loose some cells through the thawing process and don't be put of they Neva started developing, they are back in there rightfull place now and could be implanting    Ive just had a FET my embies were taken out the freezer at 8am. I phoned up at 12 to see how they were doing the embryologist said they haven't divided or developed any futher than when they went in the deep freeze, my transfer was at 2 but my consultant was running late, so by the time I had my precious embies transfered it was just b4 3 and the embryologist said they had started to divide that was 7 hrs later, it i had had the transfer at 2, 50 mins earlier they wouldn't have divided in the lab, please don't be disheartened. I think they need a few hrs to recover and get going.  All the best on your 2ww.

Hayley xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Good luck ladies,
I am having my ET today. Had my ec Thursday and even though they collected 14 eggs only 8 were mature and only 3 fertilised. They suggested ET today which shocked me as it is only day 2 today! I wonder if they are thinking they are not good enough and will soon perish! But if that
Is the case what is the point of ET and 2ww for nothing??

Been really positive during tx but these news have really affected me :-(


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hayley - thanks for your reply - its good to know they can just re-start again (hopefully that's what they're doing inside now?!) - sending you positive vibes for yours to keep dividing & growing           

The_girl - i've had day2 before (with my current clinic this is normal practice), it is probably just because there are only 3 of them that they want to get them back in the best place, it doesn't necessarily mean they are of lesser quality, I'm sure you will know the quality by now but in my experience the quality isn't always the best way to tell anyway (I got my DS from the worst quality embies out off all my fresh cycles) - good luck!!      

All the best for you both on you 2ww - I hate this bit!!!

Wombly x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello girls

I just wanted to say that with my FET, I had a day-2 4-cell which had gone down to a 3-cell in the thaw and which by the time of ET was, to quote the embryologist, "not showing signs of doing much" and I also had two Day-3 5/6 cells which had reduced to 2-cells and 1-cell respectively in the thaw  and which "had technically not survived the thaw".  I had them all put back as I wanted to give them a chance but I really thought that everything was over before the 2ww had even begun!  I ended up with a BFP, initially twins (although we lost one later on) and I now have a beautiful five-month old son from one of those little embies.  So please hang on in there.  Sending you lots and lots of  good luck wishes.    PS: the-girl, my DD was the result of a fresh cycle Day-2 transfer.

Ellie


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks girls, it is really good hearing your news. I found it hard at the beginning as I really worried and did not even want to have the ET as I did not want to raise my hopes for no reason. Had a couple of negative days inmediately after ET but I am ok now, overanalysing each symptom and worrying too much! I suppose it is part of the process!! One week to go for me though. Hope I can have good news soon xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Ellie - thanks for your message - that has given me hope    - congratulations on your blessings   
The_girl - glad you are feeling a bit more positive - only 5 days left for me but this 2ww is sooo agonising!!
Wombly x


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Wombly, hope you will have good news soon. 
Have you got any nice plans for weekend to keep u busy?


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

hey The_Girl - going to see some friends tomorrow and staying over night so hopefully it will keep my mind a bit more occupied! I've had cramps and been feeling really tired so was hoping it was a good sign but today I feel completely normal, no cramps and have my energy back - grrrr!!!! Hope you have something planned to keep your mind occupied!
Fingers crossed we both get good news


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Your plans sound good 
I have had sore boobs which I kind of liked  but then last two days they are not that sore any more  Have had period cramps for last two days which I don't like. I know many girls have them and then get BFP but they worry me!!

My dp is away this weekend so don't have any plans for tomorrow. Should use time to clean and iron but not sure I will! Have a BBQ at my friends on Sunday if weather is good


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

We had our remaining two embryos thawed today one has remained at 100% 4 cells but the other has lost 50% and become a 2 cell.

Anyone had any success with an embryo that has lost 50% before? Did it go on to divide overnight? Did you get a BFP?

Looking for some re-assurance......

Transfer is hopefully tomorrow am at 9 but so so nervous...

Nikki


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Just in case anyone is reading this, I have done some research today and feel better about this embryo. 50% loss is aparantly still classed as viable and one lady even had twins after one losing 50%....

It all rests on then dividing tonight now.... will let you know tomorrow and of course my outcome in two weeks.....

    Please divide nicely overnight my beautiful little babies


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Nikki, I'm never usually on this thread even though I've just had a FET!  You usually find me on the Ireland thread.

I don't have any specific stories about the cell loss, but I've def heard that wee embies that lose cells go on to divide and produce healthy bambinos!

I had a FET on Friday so am on the 2ww and am (im)patiently awaiting the verdict!

I hope your wee embies continue to divide.  Good luck XX


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Justwanted to say good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Well..

We got to the clinic this morning to have our embryo(s) transfered. 

Really didn't hold out much hope for our embryo that had lost 50% going from a 4 cell to a 2 cell!

Well blow me down .....

The 4 cell is now a perfect 8 cell with no fragmentation and our little 2 cell is now back to 4 cell's and apparently - PERFECT!! No fragmentation what so ever. They said we couldnt have hoped for more perfect embryos.

They did however make us sit there for a few mins and discuss the VERY High risk of another set of twins, thats how confident the clinic were.....

Anyway we decided to have both put back in, how could you discard a perfect embryo especially one that had shown so much of fight already...

So here I am PUPO with my two perfect embryos on the dreaded 2WW......

Will come back and let everyone know how we get on in 2 weeks.....      Please let them stick      

So proud of them already. (Got my twin girls from the last FET to give my belly a good luck rub too)


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Nikki,

Just thought I would pop on to say that it is great to hear your little embbie recovered fab news!  Wishing you the best of luck this cycle.

I just had a failed FET with one blast, but from now on we are going to put 2 back, even though are clinic is dead set against it.  I think you did the right thing.

C x


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone had any success with FEs of only one or two cells?
I had a FET yesterday with only a one & two cell FE, so we know the chances are extremely slim. The 2 cell FE had increased from a one cell over night so was fighting back. These were 2 day old embies. We also went for AH which turned out to be a good decision according to the embryologist who said the AH was a real challenge despite the outer shells looking relatively thin - food for thought as we nearly didn't do this....


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Helen3

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck.     On my FET, I had three embies put back - a three cell, a two cell and a one cell, none of which were doing anything at the time of ET (unlike yours!) and two of which had technically not survived the thaw. I got a BFP, initially with twins, and now have a beautiful little boy as a result of that cycle.  These embies are amazing little things but like to keep us guessing.   Hoping yours are dividing away and snuggling in as I type.

Ellie


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I know this sounds stupid but I have always thought my stored frozen embryos where poor quality as the last 12 i have had thawed (6 for each of my two FET's) have been no more than a 2 or 4 cell at transfer where as I thought they should be at least 8 cell but I just realised today that maybe they are younger than I first though......

I had OHSS after my IVF so had a freeze all, I had 25 eggs collected so they where left overnight to fertilise and 18 where frozen the next morning.  When I had my FET's the where thawed at 3pm one day and transferred the next so are they considered 2 or 3 days old? If they are only day 2 then that would explain why they are only 2/4 cell.

I always thought they where day 3, a day to fertilise, a day to thaw and then transferred but actually they where frozen when they where exactly 1 day old then transferred exactly 1 day after the thaw so does that make them just 2 days old? 

Thanks
Tracyx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Tracy
dy 1 is the day after EC, so it looks like they were frozen on day 1. I think they usually defrost and transfer the same day, but in your case it would make sense to wait until the following day so that you ahave a 2d transfer.
sounds like they are all at the right stage   
    for good quality embies!
Elsie


----------



## Boothy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, hopefully someone can help. I've never started a message so hoping I've done it right.

I got a BFN on my 2nd ICSI cycle today, i have 4 frozen embies which are not that great quality. 
Does anyone know how many they thaw at a time? I was just wondering if i would get 1 or 2 goes at FET.

Also how does FET work, do you just D/R and then they put the embie back in or do you need something else to help your lining?

Thanks for any help or advise you can give

xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hiya Boothy,

Sorry to hear about your BFN   

There are 2 options on a FET, Natural or medicated - I expect your clinic will advise which may be best for you. I had medicated because I couldnt reply on my body doing what it should! It involved down regulating (I injected Buserelin) and then I had eastrogen tablets (Progynova) and then just before the transfer I started pessaries. The whole process from 1st Injection to ET was 1 month.

I had 3 embies and they thawed 2 first and said if 1 didnt thaw then they would get the 3rd out but we were lucky and the 1st 2 thawed ok so we had 2 put back.

I hope this helps a little

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all,


I've grouped together all the Q&A's on thawing so all the info is in one place.


Mini x


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Mini Minx, & everyone for their replies, this is a v helpful thread.
I only have a few days left of the 2ww however I have felt a bit of pmt so I'm not too hopeful. Will let you know.
 x


----------



## Boothy (Feb 27, 2011)

Helen wishing you lots of luck for OTD

Amz2006 - Thanks for the reply, I've rang my clinic

xx


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Our 2 cell FE didn't make it - BFN...but at least I can drink wine tonight! (trying to focus on the positives!!!)
x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Helen3
   

Ellie


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

Hi! Just had 4 3-day embryo's thawed. 2 survived. Going for ET Fri. What is the likelihood they survive ?


----------



## justine2104 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi All

I was just wondering how long they monitor your embryo's before they do the ET? I had a 3 day embryo put back in on Friday and they told me it had lost one cell when thawed and I forgot to ask if it had begun to grow again or if they transfer it straight away? 

Hoodie:sorry I can't help, but good luck.

X


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

Thank you! I'm not sure but I think they just put it straight back. They thawed mine fri then didn't check until fri morning. The embryo that lost a cell was the only one that carried out though so fingers crossed that's the same for u x


----------

